# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Interessanter Bericht bei Frontal 21 am 16. September?

## RA K. Mielke

Liebe Forumsteilnehmer,

kurz zur Info:

Das ZDF-Magazin "Frontal 21" bringt am Dienstag, den 16.09., unter anderem einen Bericht über "Krebstests für zu Hause - Fehldiagnosen und falsche Versprechen".

http://frontal21.zdf.de/ZDFde/inhalt...968527,00.html

Viele Grüße,

Kai Mielke

----------

